# '93 Cape Horn 21 - reconfigure bait well & transom area - Ideas??



## HereWeGo (Feb 1, 2016)

Has anyone reconfigured the back of their Cape Horn 21? Do you have pictures to share? The configuration of the bait well wastes a lot of space. I would like to reconfigure the area to increase the usable space. I don't use the bait well, except for a trash can and place to sit. Looking for ideas. 

Requirements: 
1) I have two Labs, so will need something across the back to keep them from sliding out. A door would be nice, but not required. 
2) An access hole to the bilge large enough to get both arms inside. The existing two hatches just don't cut it. 
3) Would be nice to have a place to sit, but can use ice chests for that.

Your ideas and pictures highly appreciated!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Go to the Cape Horn factory and get their advice, as they put it together.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In the Splashwell....... I've done a 19 in the past. It had a single piehole.

I cut it out and installed a 10 X 20 Armstrong hatch/ Piehole..... They seal Extremely well and gave a lot of access to work in the bilge.

But you have 2 small ones and the 10 X 20 is about the size of between the 2 you have there now. 
So I'd suggest 2 - 8in Armstrongs to replace what you have and offset the holes some to cover the area of the original holes.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you ever do anything with this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what's the new plan?


----------



## HereWeGo (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is what I "think" I'll do, highly dependent on what the glass man says can be done and how much it'll cost. 
-Cut the livewell off at that line
-Reinforce the remaining splashwell wall to about 1 1/2" thickness
-Build a removable panel to cover the bilge access
-Move the rigging hole, fuel vent & overflow to the stbd side wall
-Reroute the rigging to exit the bilge inside that side wall under where the holes are marked.
-Remove the rod holders or move them if there is room

I expect my glass man to call me any day to bring it over. Will post pix of the process and final product.


----------



## HereWeGo (Feb 1, 2016)

It took WAY too long to get this job done, but here are pics. The bait well was reduced to about 7" with 5" of clearance on the inside where I will mount the fuel/water separator. There was much more work done on the boat (fuel tank replaced, front deck replaced, center console refinished) but since this thread was only about the bait well area, I'll limit this post to that portion. Mike Lamb in Gulf Breeze did the work. It was slow because he's a one man operation and has regular customers he had to service, but the quality of the work is excellent!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you still have the live well and lid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGo (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, good shape. Make me an offer.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't get it?

What is the large hatch in the new bulkhead for ? It goes no where.

And you still have the stupid small pieholes in the splashwell. Crappy access to the bilge.













A 10 X 20 Armstrong hatch. These are Watertite.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks good! Everyone raves about how well cape horn boats are. Until you have to work on them?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

xyz


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> What is the large hatch in the new bulkhead for ? It goes no where.
> 
> And you still have the stupid small pieholes in the splashwell. Crappy access to the bilge.


Maybe it's the next project.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Think he said the hatch on the front is a access to the water separater if I understand what he wrote correctly


----------



## HereWeGo (Feb 1, 2016)

The hatch is access to the bilge, the fuel filter, primer bulb, wash down hose, and connections to the fuel vent and bilge pump outlet. The pie holes are the only thing that will fit back there. My splash well deck is not flat, look at the pix. Can't put a larger hatch. I tried different hatches but they all extended over the point where it angles down. Besides, I have had the boat 22 years and have only worked in the bilge three times. No biggie.


----------

